
Show HN: PyBites – sharing our passion for Python, one bite a day - bbelderbos
http://pybit.es
======
jsequeira
Thanks everyone! Bob and I are pretty stoked to be working on this project
together. It's been a dream for a while! As we're trying to keep this entirely
run off pelican, python and github pages, it's proving a bit of a challenge to
create the newsletter.

It's going to be a manual process for now until we can automate it but of
course, expect posts detailing how we get around it.

------
bbelderbos
Thanks all, we hope to learn + teach a lot of Python as we go. We will do a
weekly email update/ digest as well, just subscribe at the bottom of the blog.

------
_ix
Neat. I'll take another look at this in the morning.

------
lichenwarp
I made an account just to post that I like this a lot...

------
wineisfine
Would love to get this as a daily newsletter.

------
brettkromkamp
Like it a lot, guys. You got my up-vote :)

